

Advice for resume/position with big VC - mcollins027

Hi, Hacker News virgin here.
Long story short, I have a once in a lifetime opportunity to interview at one of the big VC firms, which I find surprisingly intriguing. Problem is, I've been working on startups for the past 2-3 years and I'm not sure how to <i>write</i> about these experiences without looking like a total amateur/buffoon.<p>Here are some accomplishments I'd like to highlight, but I'm not sure how to phrase them -- or even if to include them at all...<p>-- the fact that I am bootstrapped (perhaps this is a bad thing?)
-- I currently monetize the site through affiliate programs
-- I've had over 100,000 pageviews (which sounds GREAT to me, but to a VC will sound really weak)
-- my site pertains to motherhood (will this hurt my chanced because they will think I am too family oriented?)<p>Anyone have advice for: what to to highlight, what to omit, what do they <i>really</i> care about, etc? 
TIA
======
jboutelle
1) Is this a job interview or a pitch opportunity? Unclear from OP. Obviously
this effects things a lot.

2) In general VCs will not be impressed by numbers that are good for a
bootstrapper. They're used to people spending a million dollars to get a
million dollars worth of sales.

VCs over-emphasize dealmaking as a business skill, since it's what they do all
day. So use statements hings like "I was responsible for negotiating affiliate
deal X with partner Y".

VCs value raw growth, even on a low base. So say things like "I've been
driving traffic numbers up 50%/month for the last several months".

~~~
mcollins027
Thank you both. This question pertains to both my resume and the (hopefully)
the subsequent interview. This is for an actual job with the VC, not a pitch
for VC money.

Re: resume, I'm searching for how to phrase/summarize my experience and
accomplishments without it looking like a bunch of fluff and/or irrelevant
data.

------
jasonshen
I'm confused - are you writing a cover letter or actually doing an interview?
Might help us give better answers.

A couple thoughts off the top of my head: in general, I think your experiences
as an entrepreneur will be really valuable to working at a VC firm. You might
want to emphasize your ability to evaluate and advise the founders early stage
companies (because you've been there). Also, there's nothing wrong with a
mother-oriented site - women spend lots of time and money on the internet and
that domain knowledge will help you and the firm pick good companies and make
money.

Good luck!

------
uedauhes
@jboutelle makes some good points, especially wrt deal making. I'd definitely
focus on that side of your past experience. Do you have any experience outside
of bootstrapping?

~~~
mcollins027
Yes, I have 7 years of experience in real estate development and finance. I
have no problem characterizing these accomplishments as they are so
straightforward.

Now, all of the sudden, I don't know what to say about the last 3 years of
startup work, esp since these sites were in the ramen/lobster profitable
realm, not the multi-million dollar I'm-on-a-boat realm....

~~~
WillyF
I've never heard the term "lobster profitable." What does it mean?

~~~
bartonfink
If they become any less profitable, their investors have the right to boil
them alive and eat them with lemon and drawn butter.

